# Aristocraft GP-40s



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

A question for you guys, I was thinking of buying a GP-40 to go with my 2 USA gp 38s. ive read that there have been some problems with them and i was wondering if you can tell me what some of the issues might be... Im very happy with my USA engines that a purchased late last year and i have over 100 hours on them with no running problems and i would like to add a GP-40 to the consist.
Thank you
Johnn


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are several issues: 

1. MU wires not in right holes, cable hangs down, gets ripped out. Solution: tie it up with a ty-rap or something, or take apart and put the wires in the holes provided. 
2. Couplers fail, pull open. Solution: replace couplers. 
3. Plating fails quickly. Solution: NONE... replace wheels, but plating is poor. 
4. Motors draw excessive current, and smoke. Solution: Waiting on "new" motors from Aristo. No confirmed solution. 

I have documented evidence of all of the above, and many loyal Aristo people to boot. Ed Headington put different trucks (FA-1) in his because of excessive current. Ted Doskaris' went up in smoke, literally. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnn: Greg has hit on the problems that some folks have had. Yes the battery plugs are not in there proper place but this problem should be easy to correct. I have three of these locos and have put over 100 hrs on mine and have not had the other issues of platting coming off and the motors over heating. However a friend of mine has has the plating and rusting of the wheels problem. finding replacement wheels is another problem. I guess You take your chances if your interested or wait and see if some improvements are made on the next run of these locos. I run short trains of around 10 to 15 cars so maybe thats why I have not had any issues with the engines so far. Later RJD


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

The GP-40 has been a solid performer for me after I installed the jumper wires to connect the battery plugs so that when the locomotive is next to the battery car in a MU consist it will not trigger the poly circuit breakers. Before this change if I ran the GP-40 with a battery trailing car and another locomotive on the point the poly circuit breakers would trigger and shut down. I have 12 GP-40's and run both battery power and track power and found them to be good performers. I run them with USA locomotives and other Aristo units with no problems.

I have many hours on my GP-40's with no mecahnical failures.

I do wish Aristo had spare parts for these units in stock.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm i'm going to keep quiet........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, you are safe Nicky, you got rid of your GP40's !!! 

(Who knows? The Shadow knows!) 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

There out of here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! after 20 minutes of run time, very costly mistake







No surprise i should have known....







I wasnt going to go to all the work of installing F/A trucks in new locos plus have to spend more $ Sorry.. Im keeping quiet now.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick you just are snake bit at times. Kind of like your computer. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11 Jan 2010 04:35 PM 
Nick you just are snake bit at times. Kind of like your computer. Later RJD 

hee hee hee hee AAAAAW makin fun of my cheap computer AAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Johnn,

My son has a GP40 that we are both quite fond of. It is a strong puller with less drain on batteries than its bigger brothers (SD45, Dash-9). We have run it MU'd with an SD45 quite nicely. 
I did not have any of the problems described by others above. The only problem I had was a faulty polyswitch that kicked in under relatively light load. Apparently, this afflicts some other units. I fixed it myself, but Aristo will as well. Aristocraft do sometimes have quality control issues, but they will generally make it right in my experience. Or you can fix it yourself, which is my preference. I would buy another.

Steve


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have two Chessie GP-40's that have no problems at all. Run them on track and battery power and even plowed snow with them...............Jim


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I love my B&O GP40. I removed the MU connectors so no problem there. Even with them it is a minor problem easily fixed. Aristo did have a batch of weak couplers but again, if you like the loco no biggy. 
The plating on the wheels looks no different than on my GP7, worn in places. Loco still picks up power easily. 
I believe it was built as a strong puller and therefore has powerful motors that draw more current than other 4 axle motor blocks. I heard the same complaint about the GP7 but I don't have a problem with either. Maybe that my longest train will have 20 cars on it and I run track power. 
I followed Ed's thread on putting FA trucks on his GP40. He was just trying to get the longest run time he could get on his batteries. I don't beleive it was due to excessive current draw and something that had to be fixed. 

While some have had real problems, there are a lot of happy GP40 owners out there. Depends on what you like but I would not hesitate on getting another one if I had the funds.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Johnn,
I had 3, i ran them the 1st time at a show with about 50 cars and after 20 minutes i blew a 10 amp fuse on my power pack. upon inspection of the locos we found that one motor block stopped working and flat spotted the wheels for that brick after being dragged around for 20 miutes a guess. i pack them up and gave them to my nephew and havent looked back. Im not a big fan of Aristo motive power I and others have had to many issues with them. there rolling stock and other items seem to be good but motive power leaves alot to desired....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will get heck any way I slice this. 

I suggest you contact Ed privately as he and to a certain extent you, do not like saying any negative things about Aristo. I will say he contacted me about this. 

Email me privately and I will tell you the entire story. 

I do need to amend my first post though, SOME motors will draw excessive current. The first symptoms are increased current. The second symptom is greatly increased current and slower operating. The last one adds smoke, and carbon deposits near openings in the motor. 

I'll explain why I believe this is happening. I'll also explain why I believe it's just a matter of time for many people. 

I don't want to cause a panic on the GP40's, but I will be honest when someone wants a real opinion. 

The plating on the wheels seems to be more universal, but it shows up sooner with dirty track (more pitting?) and long trains (more friction of course). 

The first locos from the first run seem to be most affected. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Ralph, how do you run your Aristo locos with USA locos? The are geared differently. My GP-30's always run faster than my Dash-9. I would like to know because I would like to purchase a couple of GP-40's and paint them to ICRR colors. My GP-30's are already in ICRR colors and they would look good running MUed. 
Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not Ralph, but you can add a few full wave bridges wired up to drop a few volts, and wire them in series with one motor lead... it's a cheap easy way to at least sort of match the locos. You can even wire it up so you can unplug it and return the loco to stock. 

Really the easiest way to do it (on DC). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the advise, I will let my wife review this thread and make the final call weather or not we buy one.
Johnn


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Greg, 
Sent you an e-mail for more information on the motor issue.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

If you are into big diesels can I suggest an SD45 instead. These are proven, strong pullers. I have five, and they have been going strong for five years.
Paul


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, after 6 months, it seems that the motor problems are not all that common, and many people are enjoying their GP-40's.

What brings this up is that RLD is having a killer sale on them, and it's sure a good deal:

A BN GP-40 for $170, that is plenty cheap (and if you have any concerns left, Aristo has spare motors in stock)


*http://rldhobbies.com/art23590.aspx* 4 road numbers available.


Yes, a shameless plug for a great dealer...

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnn,
In response to your question. I have run my GP40 and another one that I converted to a GP38-2 with my stock USA GP38-2. They do run ok together but an issue would be the looks of the smaller wheels on the USA loco against the more to scale wheels on the Aristo locos. To this point I have not had any problems with my GP40's other than the poor plating on the wheels. If you run track power this could be an issue.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can run the two together and not have a major problem. Later RJD


----------

